# Power rates in Ajijic?



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

I have been told that the power rates vary in Ajijic based on where you live. That power in the village is less expensive than in private gated communities. Any truth to this?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've heard poorer communities get subsidized but I don't believe it. I think the Mexicans just use less electricity. Large sections of Mexico have rate differences based on climate ... and your usage rate has three levels, cost goes up at each level.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sparks is absolutely correct. The rates do not vary, but the usage does vary. Older village homes in Ajijic, Chapala, or anywhere, tend to have thicker walls & roofs to moderate the temperature and they may also be better oriented to the light. Few will have pools or fountains with pumps and they probably aren't equipped with huge home entertainment centers, excess lighting, toaster ovens, crockpots or other heavy consumers of electricity. The housewives will tend to shop daily at local tiendas and abarrotes, so they aren't supporting a huge refrigerator; a true heavy consumer of electricity. A freezer is unheard of. There, you have the 'difference'.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Rates do not vary? Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you are saying but my understanding from various sources is rates do very much vary based on consumption levels. The rate tiers below were just provided to me by a friend.

Basico tier up to 150 kWh, 0.709
Intermedio tier up to 250 kWh, 1.181
Excedente tier, 2.497

In addition, if you exceed 500 kWh a DAP tax of 10% is imposed. This is how Mexico effectively "subsidizes" rates for the poor.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the point was rates don't vary inside versus outside a gated community.
They certainly vary by usage. In our case, the 1st 150kwh is .709p/kwh, next 100 .852, and then 2.337. Then in 2010, CFE initiated the DAC rate that we fondly call the "******" rate for those using 500+kwh. In this case you no longer get value of the tiering. Last month it was a flat 2.931p/kwh with an additional charge(cargo fijo) of 144.8p. Then of course there is 16% IVA and 8% DAP. Net is that real value to staying under 500kwh/2 months(about 8.3kwh/day).


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

For regional comparison, these are the rates from our most recent bill in Manzanillo. There are slight differences from Lakeside in the tiers and rates. As with many things, it's more expensive on the coast. Also, our consumption for this period was well under 500 kwh, but DAP was 10%.

Básico - kwh 150 @ 0.711
Intermedio - next 150 @ 1.185
Excedente - 301+ @ 2.505


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I understand but as you even call it a "******" rate it seems clear that the tiers and consumption penalties are carefully targeted at certain demographics.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have two places, casita & studio, with one under 500 & the other over. I should have mentioned that IVA & DAP applied to both.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

rckrckr said:


> For regional comparison, these are the rates from our most recent bill in Manzanillo. There are slight differences from Lakeside in the tiers and rates. As with many things, it's more expensive on the coast. Also, our consumption for this period was well under 500 kwh, but DAP was 10%.


My understanding is that once you cross the threshold the surcharge remains there in future bills, even if your consumption drops. I was told you have to stay below the threshold at least six months then apply to have it removed.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought that the 8% DAP was a tax on top of IVA as we paid it on the studio property for the 1st 18 mo where we never made the minimum. I thought that the surcharge was the cargo fijo that gets added to our larger bill.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The rates vary by colonia and also by season. The clip levels also vary by season. So it is very difficult to do anything but a direct comparison of neighbours.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here in Rincon de Guayabitos, Nayarit my last bill was broken into 2 sections:

18 dias de Verano:
basico=0.625
intermedio=0.726

43 dias Furte de Verano:
basico= 0.707
intermedio= 0.849

Frc. del Periodo= 256.25Pesos

Guess I am frugal, I used only 300 kWh this 61 day cycle...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

My last bill in PV from Feb 3 was
Basico 150 kwh 0.709
Intermedio 150 kwh 1.181
Excedente 754 kwh 2.497
Suma 1054 kwh 2,166.23
IVA 346.59
Total 2,513.30
Aportacion Gubernamental 1,067.84

So according to CFE, I am still being subsidized for over 1000 pesos.

We have been running heaters, in addition to our 50" and 39" TVs. We have 3 fridges, including a wine and a bar fridge. And 3 satellite receivers. And 3 computers.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

ReefHound said:


> I was told you have to stay below the threshold at least six months then apply to have it removed.


Don't think the "stuck in zone" penalty exists. I dropped from 4000 pesos to 600 pesos within months after stopping using AIR and to 400 pesos soon after. I made no application to be reduced. This is on the Jalisco coast


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The government subsidizes everyone a percentage as far as I know ... and slight differences may be due to when your meter is read - or the period read


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Kcowan, I'm amazed that you had 700+kwh and weren't bput on the DAC plan as 500+ here makes it automatic.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

You have to exceed the usage rate for 6 billing periods. We go north for 5 months and that reduces 3 billing periods.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If you use CFE, go to their web site. Rates are shown for every type of user. Takes the guess work out of the postings.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

i, for one, appreciate the tiering of electricity rates here in Mexico. it seems to me that the more electricity you use for your "things," the more you can probably afford to pay because you can afford to buy more "things." 

what i mean by this is that if you can afford to have and/or purchase air conditioners or electric heaters, huge refrigerators, and pools and pool pumps, all of which draw more electricity, then you ought to pay more per kilowatt hour when those items jump you into the DAC ... i.e. the higher rate per KwH. my feeling is that if you can afford them, then you can afford to pay for their usage. and that the folks who can't afford them should not be paying more to subsidize your usage. 

and i say this as someone who currently lives in a house with a pool and who pays for electricity. 

Start The Evolution Without Me! | Beware–Here be random thoughts, pointless ponders, meandering moments and misfired synapses!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree with the principle. But I fail to see why anyone living in Mazatlan can have twice as many big things and not pay the same premium as someone in PV. Is the quality of life that much better in PV?

And if conservation is the objective, then why not publicize it better?

And why not offer credits if we use solar?

And what about multiple meters on buildings? What are the standards for installing an extra meter? Our neighbors have one meter for 10 apartments, whereas a local B&B has multiple meters.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I assume your neighbors are Mexican and they would have to partly rewire the apartments for extra meters, build a place to house the meters and pay for installation. That's upfront money


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

elchante said:


> i, for one, appreciate the tiering of electricity rates here in Mexico. it seems to me that the more electricity you use for your "things," the more you can probably afford to pay because you can afford to buy more "things."


Maybe you use more electricity because you are rich and have more things.

Or maybe you use more electricity because you are poor and have ten people living under one roof.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

ReefHound, i kind of doubt that poor folks in Mexico, regardless of the number of people living under their roof, use their pool pumps, electric heaters, air conditioners, dishwashers, microwaves, and toaster ovens all that much.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cool it guys. No need for argument; especially speculation from those not living permanently in Mexico.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

sparks said:


> I assume your neighbors are Mexican and they would have to partly rewire the apartments for extra meters, build a place to house the meters and pay for installation. That's upfront money


The neighbors are from Chicago and the building was just completed by them last year. They did not understand how CFE charges. So yes, it would involve some construction rework.

The B&B operator is from Denver and the latest construction is an addition. He understands how CFE charges. They both use AC and have pool pumps.


----------

